# Can a Warriors of Chaos monster army work?



## Talos

I am in the process of making a Empire army and while that is very fun but I do need a break from painting all my state troopers.
So I am looking into making a small WOC army now I do like warriors but my really passion lies in the trolls and dragon ogres. I like it as its small model count which is break from Empire and each model is pretty fun to paint.
Troll models are expensive but I have had some luck on ebay with someone selling a whole bunch cheap. Recent buy was 5 trolls for a tenner with P&P
So if a all monster army backed up by warshines anygood. I dont go to tournys so its more for pick up games but I would like to win. 
Right now the models I have are :
Kholek Suneater 
Throgg 
13 Trolls
2 Warshrines 
2 boxs of marauder horsemen
2 boxs of hounds


So what would be good for a 2000 point monster army.
I think I will need some dragon ogres as although the models suck, there stats dont. I know vaz can help here as he loves Dragon orges.
Kholek


----------



## Drax

i am fairly sure Kholek is higher leadership than Throgg anyway, but if not, always make Kholek the general and place Throgg away from him - that way you can use both models leadership for the army and you will gain a larger area of leadership - trust me you will need it for stupidity.


----------



## Ascendant Valor

That is a wonderously beautiful Kholek model, Talos!

You thought the WoC could field an elite army before? Try it with only monsters! Trolls become Core with Throgg, so he's an absolute necessity as you know. Kholek, Valkia, a good old Daemon Prince and so on will form your characters, but they will take up a LOT of your points, unless you play a massive game.

Trolls alone won't deal enough damage to the enemy. Granted, they can be VERY nasty, but they will need support, or else their few numbers will take their tole. Include some Dragon Ogres, Ogres, and most importantly, Spawns for some nice back-up to your Troll-based Core units. The hitting power of the Dragon Ogres combined with the unrelenting capabilities of the Spawns make for a ferocious combination of arms.

Your overall idea is very plausible, and it should yield a very fun army. Keep us posted!


----------



## Dafistofmork

i think it will work aganinst all but the most dedicated dwarf gunline-but then, there is very little that beats them. but Dgunlines are no fun.


----------



## MarzM

I really love Throgg! I think he's amazing!! Just remember that you need the marauders to kill the rank bonus or you will be in trouble.


----------



## Vaz

All monsters will not work, for the same reasons that Combat Ogres lose. No ranks, and although initially tough, are excellent.

Remember that Throggs Leadership affects the Trolls, Ogres and Dragon Ogres, and counts as a BSB as well, so is a beast, even if he's not the general.

His vomit can be used more than once a game, but if Dragon Ogres could be used as Core (Kholek should REALLY have that rule), then it would be something special.

You'll need the ranks, and at nearly 50points a pop, you're looking at very few. Kholek works best with Marauders.

Warshrines don't have their place in All Monster armies. It only effects champions, and if they roll stupidity, are pretty much buggered. Instead, just run more Trolls or Dragon Ogres. Dragon Ogres should be pretty much filling your points. Stay away from Shaggoths. Once you have the minimum amount of points spent on your Characters and Trolls in Core, spend the rest of the points on Dragon Ogres. Faster, Tougher, more Wounds, Stronger, and Ld 8 with Throgg = very good.

For a tournament army, no. They will get outmaneuvred and surrouded far too easily, and just don't have the killing power to take it to all of the the enemy.


----------



## kholek09

I love throgg too. any ideas on a really good coversion for him?


----------



## Dafistofmork

any of the chaos trolls may make a good start.
oh, amazing idea-gaint. paint/modle scales on him, add a crown, tadar-one mega troll( if a little on the big side.)
@ talos- since you are no tourny player, mabey LotR half trolls to take the place of maruders keep it theamed.


----------



## The Son of Horus

You could still have an army that's predominantly Trolls and Ogres, but still include several units of Marauders-- they're -that- cheap. They're like Gnoblars, except they can fight other comparable-point infantry units and win through killing stuff rather than static resolution. 

You could have Kholek, Throgg, a Sorcerer (you need magic defense), three units of 20 Marauders with hand weapons and shields, then have your Ogres, Trolls, and perhaps a Giant. Ogres replace Knights in function (and, I think, are actually a little scarier) when given Chaos Armour and Great Weapons. Yes, they're expensive. But they're retardedly good-- M6 with 4+ armor and three S6 attacks apiece. The trolls can support the charge the marauders, and actually win through killing light infantry combined with the static resolution afforded by the blocks of marauders.


----------



## Talos

I like that idea Sons of Horus. I did look at the Half trolls but they cost quite abit. So I was thinking of using Beastmen and Marauders that I convert with monster heads and bits.
Would anybody have a problem me using Beastmen as Marauders ?


----------



## Creon

I have run the All monster Troll+Ogre army. Stupidity spiked my soup every time. Guaranteed, you will go stupid with Trolls/Throgg just when you need to NOT be stupid. Fun army, but I also agree it gets outmaneuvered fantastically easily.


----------



## MaidenManiac

A monster army is by far better of played with BoCk:

Take a Doombull, he makes Minotaurs to Core units, and trust me Minotaurs outclass most other Ogre sized inf in the game in what you get for the points. PLUS that the army still use the old marks, thats right, frenzied Minotaurs that generates DD, yes please!!!
Add some Charriots(dirt cheap and good to boot) warhounds(babysitters) a BSB and 1 unit gors for him, maybe even some more heroes whom also are dirt cheap, some Dragon Ogres, Centigors and a giant and you should be set. 

An improved version of the WoC Troll list with better magical defence and more higer S attacks, but most of all NO GODDAMN USELESS FUCKTARDED STUPIDITY RULE:wink:


----------



## jackd334

Hi, im building a monster army, all models will look like trolls and dragon ogres. My knights will be trolls riding boars, my khorne lord on jugger will be a troll on a forgeworld rhinox, my sorcerer will be a troll shaman, my ogres will be ironguts with troll heads, Giant will be a guge troll n the hell cannon is a secret   All my models will be scratch built apart from mounts, the giant body arms n legs, n the irongut bodys  Ill be keeping watch on this thread, would love to see another monster army on here! Im going to have alot of character models, and dont want to spend a huge amount of money on them so i can bulk out my numbers. Any thoughts on the best characters for a 2-3k army? I have- Kholek, throgg, valkia, shaman, 2 khorne lords on juggers and scyla.


----------



## ubernerd

i have been interested in an all monster army but it just wont work. you need to have marauder horsemen to flank so that you dont lose out on combat res.:taunt:


----------



## Audun54

@Talos- cant see why anyone would object to you using beastmen as marauders seems like a good idea to me
@at the guy above me, he has marauder horsemen its in the list on the first post


----------



## Muffinman

I think its a great idea. I was just browsing through the forums looking for ideas for my chaos army when I found this. Now I think i might do a beast army for fun.
Keep up the great work!


----------

